# WM RCI request first not working properly



## Tahiya (Mar 10, 2022)

Whenever possible I put in WorldMark RCI requests two years ahead. I just tried to do that for March 2024 and the system would only let me request one year ahead.  I have called RCI twice and the RCI guides have the same experience. Has anyone else had this experience? If we can only request one year in advance this would seriously devalue the value of WorldMark credits.  I wonder if this is a mistake with the new website, or if Wyndham has changed the policy.


----------

